# Insect bites



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Its all my fault of course .....

So I decided to go across some long grass last night to see what the view was like 'from over there' and came back completely unscathed. However Mrs TWG was nibbled by a small insect within 10 minutes and her foot is reacting in its normal manner;

the whole area is red and puffy
the bite area looks like a blister about the size of a match stick head.
its all my fault

The above reaction is quite normal for her as she reacts to even the tiniest bites and has been known to have 'football shaped foot syndrome' when something in Australia bit her.

We are using the usual insect bite cream and antihistamine tablets but I wondered what folks use in the UAE - is there some fearsome tube of local ointment that would give doctors the heeby jeebies if used, but everyone knows about around here and that would return her foot to normal faster than weak, puny European creams ?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> ...but I wondered what folks use...


fingernails..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I can totally empathize - same thing happens to me and it always seems like the little b*ggers inject you with something that invites all their friends to come round for dinner. Try Fenistil Gel. It stops the itching almost instantly. Dreadful to say but I normally end up bursting the blisters which doesn't really help because you end up 'leaking'. Oh yuck, I will shut up now...but the gel is great, honestly!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> I can totally empathize - same thing happens to me and it always seems like the little b*ggers inject you with something that invites all their friends to come round for dinner. Try Fenistil Gel. It stops the itching almost instantly. Dreadful to say but I normally end up bursting the blisters which doesn't really help because you end up 'leaking'. Oh yuck, I will shut up now...but the gel is great, honestly!


Must try that, get bitten a lot here


----------



## yvrpinoy (Aug 10, 2013)

I use "Tea Tree Oil" for insect bites. Not sure if this is available in Dubai.

You can google it for more information.





twowheelsgood said:


> Its all my fault of course .....
> 
> So I decided to go across some long grass last night to see what the view was like 'from over there' and came back completely unscathed. However Mrs TWG was nibbled by a small insect within 10 minutes and her foot is reacting in its normal manner;
> 
> ...


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

you can also try using heat to destroy the proteins causing the itch/swelling. I usually put a hot glass of tee for a few seconds on insect bites....works great!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Try Fucicort. My son gets bit all the time and this is the only thing that works. His bites tend to swell up as well if not treated immediately and with this cream, it goes away within 2-3 days.

He got about 6 ant bites on Saturday while watering the garden and he walked over to the "tall grass" area.....not really tall grass but he's tiny, so it's tall for him


----------

